

Days since GitHub hired someone - k33l0r
http://www.dayssincegithubhiredsomeone.com/

======
richo
"Whoops, all the things went wrong!"

Definitely not going to space today.

~~~
k33l0r
Sorry about that, it should work slightly more reliably now.

~~~
joefarish
1:22 PM UTC - Currently saying "It's been n days since GitHub hired someone"

------
Indyan
"It's been zero days since GitHub hired someone." \-- I was expecting an
unexpectedly large number. Not this.

------
bibinou
is this open sourced somewhere ? "Github hired X today" would be so much
better :)

------
jasallen
Days since GitHub hired not-me

------
DontMakeMeReg
Soooooooooooooooo interesting...

